# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Moxie, social robot for kids, Embodied, Inc., Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Embodied, Inc.

embodied.com/products/buy-moxie-robot

embodied.com/products/moxie-rental

----------


## Airicist2

Meet Moxie - The revolutionary robot companion for social-emotional learning

Apr 28, 2020




> Moxie is the revolutionary companion for social emotional learning and child development. This robot for kids age 5-10 helps promote essential life skills such as: emotion regulation, mindfulness, breathing exercises, meditation, conflict resolution, managing friendships, taking turns, and so much more! Using play-based learning, or learning through play, kids learn these skills through fun activities such as drawing, reading, storytelling, imaginative play, jokes, and dancing.

----------


## Airicist2

How to set up Moxie with the Parent App

Mar 24, 2021




> In this video, we go through the step-by-step guide to setting up Moxie with the Embodied Moxie Parent App. If you still have questions, you can find help at support.embodied.com.
> 
> Who is Moxie?
> Moxie is the revolutionary companion for social emotional learning and child development. This robot for kids age 5-10 helps promote essential life skills such as: emotion regulation, mindfulness, breathing exercises, meditation, conflict resolution, managing friendships, taking turns, and so much more! Using play-based learning, or learning through play, kids learn these skills through fun activities such as drawing, reading, storytelling, imaginative play, jokes, and dancing.

----------


## Airicist2

Affirmations with Moxie

Feb 23, 2022

----------

